# X Window > Windowmanager >  Fetsplattenzugriff

## cumulus

Hi Tuxer,

ich habe da ein Problemchen. 

Ich versuche als Root dieZugriffsrechte für eine hdb Festplatte (WIN FAT32 formatiert) unter KDE oder Gnome (Mandrake 9.1) zu ändern und scheitere. 

Er meldet mir "Berechtigungen von win_c2 konnte nicht geändert werden"!  

Weiß jemand warum?

Danke!
C.

----------


## towo2099

Warum änderst Du die Rechte nicht da, wo man das normalerweise macht, in */etc/fstab* ??

----------


## cumulus

Na ja,

wozu gibt es denn die schöne grafische Oberfläche? Als Umsteiger fällt es einem doch leichter damit klar zu kommen.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.

Ciao

----------


## cumulus

Komische Sache!

Der manuelle Eintrag in fstab hat das Problemchen gelöst. 

Aber eigentlich sollte es doch auf dem "grafische idiotensicheren Weg" doch auch funzen.

Naja, weiß der Geier!

Hauptsache ist, es geht jetzt. 

Ciao

----------


## Fingo

Servus!

Ich hab ebenfalls ein Problemchen, zu dem der Titel hier sehr gut passt, deswegen missbrauche ich ihn einfach mal, damit nicht noch mehr Dschungel ensteht.
Also: Hab gerade eine 250GB Festplatte formatiert (ReiserFS) und viele wunderbare Partitionen... sie sind schön brav gemountet, nur habe ich leider keinen Schreibzugriff... außer als root.
Jetzt werden viele sagen, ja schau doch in die fstab. Ja, das hab ich auch gemacht, nur sind da die Einstellungen:



> acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2


, was exakt dasgleiche ist, wie bei meinen anderen Linux-Platten die einwandfrei funktionieren... also bis auf das defaults, was aber nichts ändern sollte (ich hatte es auch rausgenommen und es hat nichts geändert und ja, ich hab umounted und wieder gemounted).
Hat jemand eine Idee was dahinterstecken könnte?
Danke im Vorraus!

----------


## kreol

Was sagt "mount" ohne alle Parameter, wie lautet Dein Befehl und die Fehlermeldung im Wortlaut und wo ist die Platte angeklemmt? Wie sehen die Rechte am Mountpoint und bei den jeweiligen Verzeichnissen aus? Und poste doch die fstab mal vollständig hierher.

Bitte verwende beim Posten der erbetenen Ausgaben die code-Tags aus meiner Signatur.


Kreol

----------


## Fingo

die fstab sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
/dev/hdb2            /                    reiserfs   acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/hdb3            /boot                reiserfs   acl,user_xattr        1 2
/dev/hda1            /windows/C           vfat       users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0
/dev/hda5            /windows/D           vfat       users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0
/dev/hda6            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
/dev/hdb1            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0
/dev/hda7            /data1               auto       noauto,user           0 0
/dev/dvd             /media/dvd           subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
/dev/cdrecorder      /media/cdrecorder    subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
/dev/cdrom           /media/cdrom         subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
/dev/sda5            /home/Q*/S**/licht reiserfs   user,acl,user_xattr           1 2
/dev/sda1            /home/Q*/S**/primamedia reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
/dev/sda9            /home/Q*/S**/rauch reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
/dev/sda8            /home/Q*/S**/schall reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
/dev/sda6            /home/Q*/S**/schatten reiserfs   acl,user_xattr          1 2
/dev/sda2            /home/Q*/S**/secundamedia reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
/dev/sda3            /home/Q*/S**/tertiamaxima reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
/dev/sda7            /home/Q*/S**/worte reiserfs   acl,user_xattr,defaults 1 2
```

@Befehl und Fehlermeldung: ... im Konqueror bekomme ich gar keine Fehlermeldung, da kann ich schlichtweg und ergreifend nichts machen (außer lesen). Will ich etwas rüberkopieren, schreit es dann aber doch, dass nicht geschrieben werden konnte, da ich keine Berechtigung hätte. Dasgleiche gilt für die Konsole, wo ich, wenn ich z.B. einen Ordner mit mkdir erstellen will, teilt es mir mit, dass dies nicht gehe, da 'Keine Berechtigung'.

Der Mountpoint liegt in meinem Userverzeichnis (ich hab aus Platzgründen * und ** statt dem ganzen Text geschrieben), wo ich natürlich schreib und leserechte habe.

Die einzelnen Partitionen haben die Rechte: rwxr-xr-x, bei owner: root und group: root
was ebenfalls exakt meinen anderen funktionierenden Platten entspricht.

Danke! Irgendwie bin ich etwas ratlos (bin gerade als root drinnen und hab schonmal etwas umgeschaufelt, nachdem meine alten Platten ziemlich voll waren)...

----------


## kreol

Du wirst nicht umhinkommen, hier die Ergebnisse von ein paar Konsolenbefehlen zu posten... Nach "mount" war schon gefragt, sonst benötigst Du noch "ls -l" zum Anzeigen der Verzeichnis(rechte) und "cp" bzw. "mv" zum kopieren bzw. verschieben von Dateien. Damit bekommen wir eine aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung als vom Konqueror.

Und poste bitte auch die Ausgabe von "dmesg | grep sda".

Hier irgend etwas mit * abzukürzen macht i.ü. keinen Sinn, weil man hier dann z.B. profanen Tippfehlern oder auch untunlichen Dateinamen nicht auf die Schliche kommt.

Btw: Bei sda5 ist nach dem "user" ein Leerzeichen vor dem Komma, nimm das besser raus. 
Und Du kannst bei den jeweiligen Einträgen der sda auch mal das "1 2" am Ende durch "0 0" ersetzen.


Kreol

P.S. Tritt das Problem bei allen Partitionen auf sda auf?

----------


## Fingo

@mount: ich wüsste nicht, was ich dazu posten sollte, es lässt sich ganz normal mounten und ganz normal unmounten, wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe. Würde es sich nicht mounten lassen, könnte ich wohl kaum als root drauf zugreifen und drauf schreiben.
@Tippfehler wegen *-Abkürzung: Das ist in diesem Fall schlichtweg unmöglich. Zum einen ist es ein automatisch erzeugter Abschnitt und zum anderen wäre es dann einfach nicht an der Stelle gemountet, was es defakto aber ist.
@1 2/0 0: Jopp, kann ich, ist aber wurscht und hat sicher nix mit den zugriffsrechten zu tun

Wegen der Verzeichnisrechte:


```

Quirin@linux:~/Speicher> ls -l
total 0
drwxr-xr-x  5 root   root  104 Feb 26 19:34 licht
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root  120 Feb 26 19:50 primamedia
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root  104 Feb 26 20:47 rauch
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root   80 Feb 26 17:19 schall
drwxr-xr-x  5 root   root  104 Feb 26 18:59 schatten
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root   80 Feb 26 17:19 secundamedia
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root   80 Feb 26 17:19 tertiamaxima
drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root   80 Feb 26 17:19 worte
```

(was ich ja bereits im vorherigen Post geschrieben habe)
bzw. jetzt mal beispielsweise auf der Partition rauch:


```
Quirin@linux:~/Speicher/rauch> ls -l
total 4
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2 Feb 26 20:47 test.txt
```

(das textfile habe ich zu Testzwecken als root gemacht)

und nun mit cp:


```
Quirin@linux:~/Speicher/rauch> cp test.txt test2.txt
cp: cannot create regular file `test2.txt': Permission denied
```

Was ja exakt dasgleiche ist wie beim mkdir (und was ich ja ebenfalls schon gepostet habe)

@dmesg | grep sda:


```
SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)
SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)
SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >
Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)
ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda1: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda1: journal params: device sda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda1: checking transaction log (sda1)
ReiserFS: sda1: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda9: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda9: journal params: device sda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda9: checking transaction log (sda9)
ReiserFS: sda9: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)
ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)
ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)
ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)
ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names
ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal
ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode
ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30
ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)
ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Was könnte da das Problem sein...vor allem ging es auch bei der letzten Platte problemlos und wohl auch bei allen anderen...  :Frown:

----------


## kreol

Also Du willst erbetene Ausgaben (mount) nicht posten, das ist Dein gutes Recht. Schade, ich halte es für einfacher einfach den Befehl abzusetzen als zu erklären, warum man es nicht für nötig hält. Aber wahrscheinlich frage ich ja auch nur, um Dich zu beschäftigen...

Die Rechte von Deiner test.txt sollten Dir zu denken geben. Es ist btw. nicht sehr sinnvoll, eine Datei als root anzulegen und dann zu merken, daß Du sie als User nicht verschieben/kopieren kannst... 
Und die Rechte der Mountpunkte solltest Du auch mal kritisch prüfen. Sowohl die Gruppe "root" als auch Others haben kein *Schreib*recht. Lass mal ein ls -l auf einen funktionierenden Mountpoint los und poste die Ausgabe.


Kreol

P.S.
Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und sieh Dir die Ausgabe von "mount" wenigstens mal an. Vllt. kommst Du dann darauf, warum ich danach gefragt habe.

----------


## Fingo

> Und die Rechte der Mountpunkte solltest Du auch mal kritisch prüfen. Sowohl die Gruppe "root" als auch Others haben kein Schreibrecht. Lass mal ein ls -l auf einen funktionierenden Mountpoint los und poste die Ausgabe.


Danke => ich Depp hab's jetzt auch gesehen. Jetzt funktioniert's.

Nochmal Danke und sorry, dass ich so grumpelig war, ich hatte nur das Gefühl ständig alles doppelt zu posten zu müssen (dass man's mir glaubt)... das mit dem mount hab ich schlichtweg falsch verstanden (habs grad laufen lassen, aber war wie zu erwarten kein Unterschied zur fstab, erst beim ls -l bei der anderen platte war's dann klar).

Ahh.... eeeendlich...

----------


## kreol

Schön wenn es jetzt geht.

Und für die Zukunft: Nüchterne Dateiausgaben bzw. Systemmeldungen sind *immer* hilfreicher als jede noch so mühevoll erstellte Prosa...  :Wink:  


Kreol

----------

